# Fires don't start in the garage



## TJacobs (Feb 14, 2011)

http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/video-maryland-firefighter-rescued-after-mayday


----------



## jpranch (Feb 14, 2011)

Ya, and I don't leave skid marks in my shorts either.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 15, 2011)

I am pretty certain of one thing... Fires do start in the garage, at times.  That other thing well TMO!!!!

Just some garage fire stories.

Fire started in a coiled extension cord used to power equipment outside of the garage.  Extension cord was 100 feet long.  It had been coiled many times in the past and the conductors were twisted inside of the insulation.  The coiled cord resulted in a resistive heater.

Second story father working on the garage doing some welding.  Not so good next to the combustibles and open flammable liquids.

Third story boys playing with fire.

Well all of these stories have something to do with the male gender.

Last story... fire fighters in the station.  Actually I agreed never to tell that story.


----------



## Mule (Feb 15, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Ya, and I don't leave skid marks in my shorts either.


TMI!!!!! I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit!


----------



## FredK (Feb 15, 2011)

So are you in favor of smoke detectors and sprinklers in garages????


----------



## MarkRandall (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not sure anyone ever claimed fires don't start in a garage. They certainly can and do, but what was the point of the post?

I don't see that the fire caused harm to an occupant. Unless there's a large explosion, most garage fires would not normally threaten life. It's unfortunate some fire fighters had injuries.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 15, 2011)

Some will get the point and some will never get the point.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Feb 16, 2011)

TMO... now that was finger that hit the wrong key.  TMI thanks Mule.


----------



## Frank (Feb 16, 2011)

MarkRandall said:
			
		

> I'm not sure anyone ever claimed fires don't start in a garage. They certainly can and do, but what was the point of the post?I don't see that the fire caused harm to an occupant. Unless there's a large explosion, most garage fires would not normally threaten life. It's unfortunate some fire fighters had injuries.


I have seen several civilian injuries and a fatality in garage fires.

The fatality guy was changing fuel lines on old car when the puddle was ignited by a gas water heater that had not been elevated fire largely confined to garage.

Pair of serious burn injuries when portable kerosene heater ignited gasoline vapors as man and son were working on Harley gas tank house was demolished after fire.

Minor injuries when wood stove in detached garage ignited paint fumes as guy was painting a car--minor damage as well--dust in paint and roof came back down intact about 4 inches ****eyed after venting deflagration.  Most windows remained intact as they were stronger than the toenails holding the trusses down.

Although not technically a garage--significant burns when guy was working on Harley in living room of his apartment and gasoline vapors were ignited by cigarett.

Confirmed Beer involvement in at least 2 of these cases.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 16, 2011)

> So are you in favor of smoke detectors and sprinklers in garages????


Smoke detectors should not be used in areas like garages.  Personally, I chose a heat detector innerconnected to the smokes in the home and the heat listed for atmospheres -20

Tj,

I believe I got it


----------

